# Odd Size 1936 Truss Fork



## fat tire trader (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello,
I have never seen one of these forks before. I think it is a 36 because of the lock. It is narrower than a balloon fork and the blades are about 1/2" shorter than a balloon fork. Is it for a 26" singletube tire?








Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Nick-theCut (Feb 17, 2013)

I dont know, but it's cool.  Could it be for a tall frame or a women's frame?  I think 8" long tubing would make it for a taller/longer headtube.  Schwinn for sure, right?


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 17, 2013)

The steerer tube is 6 3/4" long. Compared to 6 1/4" normal size prewar balloon frames. So the headtube would be 1/2" longer. It is definately a Schwinn fork. I just compared it to a Schwinn 28" truss fork. It has the same width crown and the blades are 1" shorter. I would think that if it was for a 26" single tube bike that the fork blades would be two inches shorter than a 28" fork. This picture shows it next to my 36 locking balloon fork.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Feb 17, 2013)

It is that rim/tire transition time. (1933-36).  Tell us more about what bike it came off of, or how you know it's a '36.

I can't imagine forks in '36 being especially crafted for singletube set ups, especially with truss rods.  Otherwise I'd be thinking track or racer bike.  Not a Schwinn guy per say.  Someone else chime in.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 17, 2013)

The 90 degree fork lock was 1936 only I do believe.
As far as schwinn was concerned.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 17, 2013)

If I have my Schwinn data correct, the locking fork came out in 35 and changed to the having the lock at an angle in 37. So the fork could be a 35 or 36 + or -. I got this fork by itself with no lock.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 17, 2013)

In 50 Years of Schwinn there is an ad announcing the new cycle lock in 35.


----------



## jedijoe59 (Feb 17, 2013)

I have a 1936 Model C frame, and the head tube is 6 3/4 inches. I have been looking for a fork that fits it for months, with no luck. Would you like to sell yours?


----------



## aasmitty757 (Feb 17, 2013)

Coaster Brake is correct. The Schwinn straight back locking fork was not introduced until 1936, in 37 they went to the angled style.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 17, 2013)

jedijoe59 said:


> I have a 1936 Model C frame, and the head tube is 6 3/4 inches. I have been looking for a fork that fits it for months, with no luck. Would you like to sell yours?



 The steerer tube on this fork is 6 3/4". If your head tube is 6 3/4" you need a longer steerer tube...


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 17, 2013)

aasmitty757 said:


> Coaster Brake is correct. The Schwinn straight back locking fork was not introduced until 1936, in 37 they went to the angled style.



 Then why does 50 Years of Schwinn, a book published by Schwinn in 1945 state that the cyclelock was introduced in 35? Where are your documents that prove Schwinn wrong?


----------



## aasmitty757 (Feb 17, 2013)

I've owned a few 35's, also haven't seen one pictured with a locking fork.
All my 36's have the straight back lock and my 37's have angle locks.

Show me your original paint 35 Schwinn bike with a locking fork on it.


----------



## Xcelsior (Feb 17, 2013)

*Really?*

It must have been introduced December 31, 1935...


----------



## Xcelsior (Feb 17, 2013)

*Exactly*

Show me your original paint 35 Schwinn bike with a locking fork on it.[/QUOTE]

                    ^
                  THIS!


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 17, 2013)

Anything is possible but I've never seen or heard of a 35 with a locking fork. Looks like the literature was introducing it.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 17, 2013)

This argument reminds me of my 47 1/2 GMC truck. Many people say that the "Advanced Design" trucks started in 48, but they actually started in the middle of 47...http://www.fattiretrading.com/gmc.html


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 17, 2013)

I don't really see it as an argument. If the cyclelock came out in 35 the prototype is MIA. 
If someone can produce an original paint 35 with a cyclelock we stand to be corrected. Your discussing this topic with collectors who have seen hundreds of original paint prewar Schwinn bikes.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Feb 17, 2013)

I wish I had an original '35 with a locking fork. Damn.
Come on guys, they're out there.  I saw the ad, obviously there are very few... But they are out there.  It did say late 1935, maybe it was only produced a month or two.
Like Xcelsior said December 31st 1935
or October or November.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 18, 2013)

This thread sure did get off course. I was trying to get some information on this odd size fork that I have. I started by calling it a 36. Then someone asked why 36. So I decided to do some research and checked Schwinn's own book which they published in 45. In their book they state that they introduced the fork in 35. So I changed my fork description to 35 or 6. I think that Scwhinn in 1945 knew more about what they did in the 30s, than everyone on this list put together. A further example is how none of these self proclaimed experts have been able to explain my fork.


----------



## Xcelsior (Feb 18, 2013)

*Put a fork in it*

Women's 36 fork or tall frame maybe .  Gutter fenders or skinnies.  There , you happy? Cycle lock was most likely designed in 35. And produced "new for the 36 line-up.  Which by the way didn't come out exactly jan. 1st on the sales floor.  Hence my sarcasm in my previous post.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 18, 2013)

*New schwinn cycelock*

AMEN!
THE NEW SCHWINN CYCLE LOCK CAME OUT IN DECEMBER 1935 FOR THE 
1936 BICYCLES IN THE STRAIGHT BACK DESIGN AND THEN THE 1937 MODEL 
FORKS WERE CHANGED TO THE ANGLED POSITION.  

YOU CAN ALWAYS HAVE SOMEONE CUT THE FORK TUBE DOWN AND RE THREADED 
TO FIT YOUR PREWAR FRAME. I CAN PROVIDE INFORMATION ON THE CORRECT FORK 
TUBE LENGTHS REQUIRED FOR THE DIFFERENT HEIGHT HEAD TUBES.

I HAVE BEEN WORKING ON THE SCHWINN CYCLE LOCKS FOR MANY YEARS AND CAN INSTALL 
THE ORIGINAL MECHANISM AND A "AN CYLINDER" IN THE FORK, WITH A SMOOTH BRASS KEY 
OR IF YOU WANT TO GO THE EXPENSE AN ORIGINAL KEY TO MATCH THE CYLINDER.

I ALSO REPAIR THE CYCLE LOCKS IN ALL THE FORKS AND CAN CUT TWO SMOOTH 
BRASS KEYS TO FIT AND MATCH THE AN NUMBERS FOR $10. I AM ALSO GOING TO START
SELLING PREWAR AND POSTWAR LOCKING FORKS FROM MY COLLECTION IN THE NEAR FUTURE.

IF INTERESTED,
EMAIL ME DIRECT AT
wespinchot@yahoo.com
WES PINCHOT
FENDER DOCTOR


----------



## John (Feb 18, 2013)

*1935 patent*

1935 patent


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 18, 2013)

*Amen?*

I have no documentation to prove whether it was in December or earlier, do you? I guess if someone had every month of Bike Business Journal from that year, they might find something that supports a certain month. I don't really care. Yes this steerer can be cut down. The length of the steerer is not the odd part. The odd part is the narrow crown with the lock. Do you have any? A balloon tire will not fit in this crown. Have you seen any locking truss forks for anything but a balloon tire? I have later locking forks for lightweight bikes. But I have never seen a lightweight with a truss fork. The other odd part is the length of the blades, 1/2" shorter than a balloon fork and 1' shorter than a 28" fork. Everyone is dwelling on the year and skipping the narrow crown and the short blades.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 18, 2013)

*A true scholar provides real documents!*



John said:


> 1935 patent
> View attachment 84733



Now we have the date issue solved...Thanks John!


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 18, 2013)

The 1936 catalog shown in the Hurd/Gordon pre war Schwinn book shows a Model L 1 1/2 Motorbike w/locking truss fork and 26" x 1 1/2" tires. Bike illustrated has 16" frame which might have a 3 1/2" head. The 1935 catalog shows the bike available with 16" or 18" frame. Maybe the 18" was also available in 1936 but not shown. The 18" frame might have the 5 1/2" head required for the 6 3/4" stem?
  I also have a 15 year old xerox of the 1940 Schwinn-Built bicycle parts and accessories catalog. On page 32 there is a listing for part no. 1139A Enamel fork-26" tire- 21 3/4" long- 6 3/4" stem for 5 1/2" head listed as a Truss High Pressure Lock Fork w/ stationary cone.
    The catalog lists many parts no longer used by 1940.

Hope this might help.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks,
That is a book that I should have. I did not think that they were making the single tube motobikes as late as 36, maybe 36 was the last year. I wish this was a 28" fork. I do have a 28" fork with a bad steerer tube. 

Chris


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't see the 26 x 1 1/2 tires listed past 1936. Did notice that the Cycleplane was available with 27 x 1 1/2 double tube tires.
  Since the fork was still available in 1940 I wonder if the lock was straight back or angled like the 1937 and later forks? Also no listing for forks with 27" tires?


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 18, 2013)

Since the fork blades are only 1" shorter than a 28" fork, maybe it is a 27" truss fork. Another thing that I've never seen. Maybe this fork should go on the wall with my 27" single tube rim and other parts that I will probably never have a use for...

Thanks to *everyone* that has contributed to this thread.
Chris


----------



## aasmitty757 (Feb 18, 2013)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=34533


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 18, 2013)

Wow thanks for showing that thread. I am now pretty confident that it is a 1936 27" locking truss fork. I wonder if anyone has a frame.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## ejlwheels (Feb 20, 2013)

I think it is a 26" fork.
1936 was pretty much the last year of motorbike style frames and single tube tire models which I believe came in 20" 24" 26" and 28" 
A 28" wheel has a radius of 14"
A 26" wheel has a radius of 13"
A wheel that is 2" smaller in diameter is only 1 inch smaller in radius and consequently needs a fork that is only 1" shorter.


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 22, 2013)

I agree with the above post. I don't see how if the fork is 1/2" shorter than a 26" fork a 27" wheel would fit. Most likely a 26" high pressure (1 1/2") fork. 
   The Schwinn parts & accessories catalog from ca. 1940 shows the 6 3/4" stem, 5 1/2" head available for 20,24 &26 inch high pressure forks. There were no 6 3/4" stem, 5 1/2" head forks shown for balloon tires or any 28" model. I'm guessing you might need a 28" fork to fit the 27 x 1 1/2" tire. 
   The Evolution of the Bicycle vol. 1 shows a high pressure C model on page 174.


----------



## mre straightbar (Feb 22, 2013)

*i might be interested in this fork if you want to get rid of*



fat tire trader said:


> Thanks,
> That is a book that I should have. I did not think that they were making the single tube motobikes as late as 36, maybe 36 was the last year. I wish this was a 28" fork. I do have a 28" fork with a bad steerer tube.
> 
> Chris




Let me know either way


----------

